# some new stuff for leveldrummer



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well, since the ex took most of everything, im getting some new stuff. im getting a dell in about a week. and they were giving away a cheap digital camera, with it, i know its not as cool as MP's but i was wondering if any of you have one, and how you like it, and if it takes good fishy pics... http://kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=7095&pq-locale=en_US


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Level, mine was a freeby from Dell also. It's a couple of years old. Mine is a Kodac Easy Share CX6200.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a Kodak Easyshare CX7530 and I like mine alot.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

cool, so im just getting the upgrade model? sweet, ron.... thats the camera your taking pics of your cichlids with right? it takes pretty nice ones. who do you do it? just sit and wait? or take a million, and hope you have a good one? use a tripod?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sit and wait... and wait........ and wait. No tripod, and thank's for the encouragement, but when I look at MP's photos........ Sigh.... SueM has posted some nice stuff too.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> im getting a dell in about a week.


   Boy, When your Good Bud ReefNeck Owns a Computer Company that builds custom systems! :argue: :chair: :chair:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We have the kodak easyshare cx6330, takes some great pics, but when it comes time for fish, you've gotta have some patience with a slower shutter speed


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep if it has an option for ISO speed, put it on the highest setting, mine has 400 ISO, my friend jason has 2000 ISO, now that can catch every droplet in a waterfall.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> Boy, When your Good Bud ReefNeck Owns a Computer Company that builds custom systems! :argue: :chair: :chair:


well damn, i had to go through dell because of the fancy finacing. but i will def think of you next time. probably wont be long either. i always want something better than i can afford. haha


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron v said:


> Sit and wait... and wait........ and wait. No tripod, and thank's for the encouragement, but when I look at MP's photos........ Sigh.... SueM has posted some nice stuff too.


not sure about sue, but have you seen mp's camera? thats why, that lens is bigger than my dinner plates. goodness. but yea, sweet pictures some at a not so sweet price.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> well damn, i had to go through dell because of the fancy finacing. but i will def think of you next time. probably wont be long either. i always want something better than i can afford. haha


Well I know your ole Pal Reefneck takes Paypal and Paypal does financing so.... Next time, Who Ya Gonna Call? And it ain't Ghostbusters. lol


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you got it my friend, wish i would have known before. guess i should pay attention to half the stuff i read on here huh? haha i dont even know ghostbusters number,


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

By the way, Don't mean to "jack" your thread but I just built myself a new rig last weekend. Asus A8N-SLI, AMD 3800+ X2 Dual Core and 2GB of Ram!.......SMOKIN!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha, dont worry about my thread, i can start as many as i have too. computer sounds real slick though, nothing like what i got.


----------

